# Cpc exam - grading status



## masanna (Jan 5, 2016)

Waiting for my results it's in grading status.


----------



## chuckkenneth.travilla@gmail.com (Jan 5, 2016)

*waiting for the exam result*

i took the exam last dec 13 and its still grading until now. any news? or is it only me who's experiencing this? should i be concerned?


----------



## masanna (Jan 5, 2016)

chuckkenneth.travilla@gmail.com said:


> i took the exam last dec 13 and its still grading until now. any news? or is it only me who's experiencing this? should i be concerned?



I took the exam on December 30! It only been 6 days.. Praying I passed 4th time taking the exam!!


----------



## jeanh (Jan 5, 2016)

*Exam Results*

With so many people taking the exam in hopes of passing before ICD-10, AAPC is a little overwhelmed with so many tests to grade. No need to be concerned. Best of luck! Hope you find out in a few days that you passed!!


----------



## ljsilkes@gmail.com (Jan 10, 2016)

I took my CPC exam on December 12th and found out the results 8:30am on the 16th (I passed!)!! I think it also comes down to when did the proctors send in the exams. My proctor went from the test directly to FedX to send them in (which was super nice of him!)

I was told I would not know the results before Christmas so was shocked to have them in so early!

Good luck!


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 11, 2016)

ljsilkes@gmail.com said:


> I took my CPC exam on December 12th and found out the results 8:30am on the 16th (I passed!)!! I think it also comes down to when did the proctors send in the exams. My proctor went from the test directly to FedX to send them in (which was super nice of him!)
> 
> I was told I would not know the results before Christmas so was shocked to have them in so early!
> 
> Good luck!



FedEx must get some sort of priority because that's what my proctor did and many other reports of the same for others with quick turnaround. I got mine in less than 2 full business days


----------



## changita73 (Feb 3, 2016)

*waiting for my results from cpc exam*

were do I go to find out what my results were I'm so anxious to find out all ready


----------



## ardithch (Feb 17, 2016)

*grading status*

Where do you go for the grading status? thanks


----------



## ljsilkes@gmail.com (Feb 18, 2016)

Hover over MyAAPC, click on Purchases and click on the test.. you should see there the info. Also, next to your name on the main screen will show CPC-A when you pass!


----------



## bhanumathychowdary55 (Dec 19, 2017)

*Waiting for cpc results held on*

Waiting for cpc results held on 12/27/2017 its in transit to aapc status
when will we get results
eagerly waiting


----------



## Kamalapriyasekar@gmail.com (Jan 4, 2018)

*CPC result*



bhanumathychowdary55 said:


> Waiting for cpc results held on 12/27/2017 its in transit to aapc status
> when will we get results
> eagerly waiting



Hi bhanu, I wrote my exam exam on 12/23/2017 Saturday till date i.e (01/04/2018) it was In transit to Aapc . Now today 01/05/2018 it shown received and now grading. result not published till now. Am also waiting for result for past 12 days. Hope so u will get as same. All d best.


----------



## arkghosh (May 23, 2018)

*Exam result problem*

Grading mode last 15 days? What is this?


----------

